# Eztech's 12' 1980 Sea Nymph Mod-V



## eztech (Jan 27, 2012)

Hello Everybody,

Here are some pics of my work in progress. I bought this about 4 months ago and took it out 3-4 times before tearing into it.





Her first voyage home



That's right everyone, IT CAME WITH A MACHETE! So you know it's good



Right to tearing it apart



First Concept, Fail









Next Idea, Bye Bye Benches






Deck Support Frame Constructed Out of 2" Aluminum Angle













More Pics Later


----------



## eztech (Jan 28, 2012)

Removed wood from transom






1" Thick Aluminum Plate for make transom plate


----------



## eztech (Jan 28, 2012)

Got the Decking cut



Pad for trolling motor mount


----------



## Jdholmes (Jan 28, 2012)

1" thick aluminum? Wow! Crazy!


----------



## manley09 (Feb 3, 2012)

Looks good, but I wonder how tippy it will be with a deck that high. have you tried it on the water?


----------



## eztech (Apr 8, 2012)

Universal Spray In Liner













Getting The Carpet Started


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 8, 2012)

I like the colors. I think the gray on black looks sharp! Did you spray the liner yourself or have it done? Looks good.


----------



## eztech (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, I paid to have it done. It was sprayed by Universal Liners.


----------



## novaman (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm curious how much it cost for the liner, and what part of the country You're located in. Mainly to get an idea if it is cost effecient here in NE IN. The inside looks beautiful, love the color and the appearance, but how thick is it applied and any idea of weight added to hull. Keep up the great work, it's looking real neat =D> =P~ .


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Apr 10, 2012)

That looks amazing, Please keep us updated and let us know how the finished product fishes


----------



## eztech (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## eztech (Apr 10, 2012)

@ novaman, It was done by Universal Liners, I believe they are a franchise so maybe available in your area. Weight, as best I can figure it added approximately 10lbs.. Cost was $400 including taxes. Thickness varies between 1/8" and 1/16".


----------



## 1munford (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW! nice job


----------



## Dockside85 (Apr 10, 2012)

Looks great man! Can't wait to see it done


----------



## eztech (Apr 10, 2012)




----------



## jay72 (Apr 11, 2012)

very neat job there mate,,, =D>


----------



## novaman (Apr 11, 2012)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. It looks thicker than that, that's why I was curious about weight. Real nice lookin' rig :mrgreen:


----------



## eztech (Apr 12, 2012)

Ok, It's all done. Here are the finished product pics.


----------



## 1munford (Apr 12, 2012)

WOW great job!


----------



## vahunter (Apr 12, 2012)

Awesome boat! Super clean!


----------



## eztech (Apr 13, 2012)

Took the boat out tonight, perfect for 2 people, leak free. Even caught a few bass, gotta love it


----------

